# Quicktime plug-in not working in IE 6 on PC???



## Urbansory (Aug 24, 2003)

I have just started getting problems stating that my quicktime movies don't work in IE 6 on PCs. This is the message they are getting,

("The data that the plugin requested did not download successfully")

It works fine on Macs, i will go over my sisters house and test her PC and see whats going on myself. Anyone heard of this? See my site... 
navigate to Portfolio > RIT
or Portfolio > Urbansory to see my Quicktime movies.


----------

